# The Ginger Ninja strikes!



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I just received my new personalized martingale leads in the mail the other day and I love them! They're handmade by Rush to Tug, a small business in Alaska. They specialize in slip and martingale leads for agility that can do double duty as tug rewards. I had a great time designing these for Lulu and I must say, she looks pretty sweet in them 8). They are really beautifully made and so far, I highly recommend them! They also make regular collars and fleece braided clip leads.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

She looks pretty in pink!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking good!
I love Ginger Ninja! Haha


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I love the look.


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

I really love the wide look of martingale collars. I may have to get one. Very nice.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I was looking at the website--I am very interested in purchasing a collar/lead from them.

If you don't mind, how much did you pay for them?


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I'm really pleased with how both leashes turned out. 

Lildancngurl - With shipping and taxes each leash ended up costing me $46 CAD . But I live in Nova Scotia, Canada, so shipping was prob a little more pricey than if they were just being delivered in the states. I think the base price for one of their martingale leads (unpersonalized) is $30 USD. The ones I ordered have 1 inch wide collars and small diameter leads, just to give you an idea of the sizing on a V (my girl is small - 40 lb). The regular diameter lead is quite thick and prob better for use as a tug, but not as good for use as an actual leash prob. I'm very happy with the smaller diameter one, it's perfect. If you end up getting one, post some pics! I love seeing all the color combos!


----------

